# My First Whitetail



## berettaboys (Sep 21, 2007)

I have never hunted whitetail before and last year while pheasant hunting i noticed that there was a lot of them out here in kansas so i figured i'd bring my bow back here and try to stick one this this year.
im a sophomore in college, dodge city community college recruited me from murray high to come and be there starting catcher for them in baseball. unsure if i really wanted to give up my archery elk, muzzleloader deer and waterfowl hunting in utah i had to make a tough decision but decided to accept the scholarship and experience life away from home for awhile. i quickly fell in love with the new critters and terrain kansas has to offer and returned for a second year of school and baseball!

Thursday night i call a buddy to see if he wants to sit in the stands in the morning. he said tomorrow the wind is wrong for the stands to work, so he didnt want to go. i then asked if he has seen any ducks in the area, wanting to do something friday morning sense i had school off that day for fall break. He said no on the ducks so i started working my magic on him to sit in the stands the next morning, even if the wind was wrong. I could tell from his voice that he really didn't want to but finally agreed to it.
The next morning i showed up at his house at 6:30. no light on i knew he wasn't planning on getting out of bed so i had to pound on the door and wake up the whole house to finally get him up and running! now we were cutting it close and only had about 10 minutes before visibility allowed us to shoot.

Finally i get to sit down in the stand, i had been looking forward to all week! i nock and arrow and hang mow bow. 4-5 minutes later i hear a twig break and i slowly reach for my bow and look behind me. a couple of turkeys were walking on the ground behind my stand. while admiring them i hear a "FLING" with a quick "WHACK" after it... i spin around and see a nice buck running towards me with something in its front shoulder. my buddy clearly had an arrow in this deer. the deer struggling but moving pretty fast, i decide to give it a hell mary to try and help my buddy out with his deer. i pick my window in the trees and start leading the buck with about another deer length in front of him. i put my 40 yard pin there and release the arrow. looking true, i lose it in the early morning shadows but hear it hit. wasn't sure where but knew the deer had two arrows in him. i watched him go about 30 more yards into a river bottom... he never came up the other side. not sure of what to think i look back towards my buddies stand i see another deer, an even bigger buck is looking towards where the first deer went. as if wondering what he was doing. while watching him for what seemed like 5 minutes ( probably 30 second) i then contemplate that the first deer was my friends and this one could be mine! i nock an arrow and take a deep breath, trying to relax my body, for that my adrenaline was really rushing now! i breath out my breath and feel my arms relax a little bit, i steady my sights behind the deers front shoulder between my 50 and 60 yard pin knowing that a tree behind the deer about 7 yards was ranged at 63 yards last time i was in the stand. i release the arrow instantly seeing my home made lumnock burning through the air! arrow flew true and hit the deer perfect! the deer spins and runs back towards my friends stand. next thing i know my buddy is screaming "that a baby!! YEAH!! he's down right here come look at him Colt!" i climb down and call my dad instantly wanting to share my success with him because he has always been there for all of my big game hunts. it felt a bit strange and lonely in a way not having him there. he answers the phone as i reach my buck (10 yards away from my friends stand) and am giving my friend a high five. i instantly start telling him the story. i'm not sure if he understood a word i was saying but i'm glad he answered and i got to share the excitement with me over the phone anyways!

to shorten the story we found my friends buck right in the river bottom where i watched him enter. my buddies arrow got one of the deers lungs and would have done the job regardless of my arrow hitting that deer through the liver. two nice deer down within a couple minutes of one another. made for a new first and a life time of memories! [attachment=3:fb3ryoga]my buck.jpg[/attachment:fb3ryoga][attachment=2:fb3ryoga]buddies deer.jpg[/attachment:fb3ryoga][attachment=1:fb3ryoga]both bucks.jpg[/attachment:fb3ryoga][attachment=0:fb3ryoga]bucks.jpg[/attachment:fb3ryoga]


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Great bucks! That's awesome. This time of year I start getting whitetail fever. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Good job, I'm still hoping to put one on my wall someday.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats nice buck.on the wish list.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Awesome whiteys! I want one so bad....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good Golly Miss Molly, that's a goodun'!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice whitetails! I love hunting hunting those buggers.
I'm pretty sure your hooked now!


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Great bucks congrats!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sweet dude! More important though, how is the baseball going? My kid started catching for his r.m.s.b team last year, I had no idea how important the catcher was. He's a natuaral at it.


----------



## berettaboys (Sep 21, 2007)

thanks everyone! i definitely am going to have to make some trips back here in the future. it is just to much fun watching deer in the fields come back into the tree row you got your stand in!

fixed, ball is going really well! last year we lost to the team that won the world series. i ended up receiving the defensive player of the year for our conference. this year is really a rebuilding year because we lost a bunch of sophomores last year but we will still have a good team come spring!
Good luck to your boy with ball, RMSB tounys were some of my funnest time ever playing ball!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Great buckies. Way to go and thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Great looking bucks! Congrats.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

berettaboys said:


> thanks everyone! i definitely am going to have to make some trips back here in the future. it is just to much fun watching deer in the fields come back into the tree row you got your stand in!
> 
> fixed, ball is going really well! last year we lost to the team that won the world series. i ended up receiving the defensive player of the year for our conference. this year is really a rebuilding year because we lost a bunch of sophomores last year but we will still have a good team come spring!
> Good luck to your boy with ball, *RMSB tounys were some of my funnest time ever playing ball! *


Yep we leave for St. George next Thursday, for the Fall Extravaganza. 8) So are you a more defense oriented, or offense oriented catcher?

Oh ya, and great buck, I've always wanted to hunt whitetails myself, and would love to shoot anything even close to the size of your buck. How much is an out of state tag there? Is there any good public area?


----------



## berettaboys (Sep 21, 2007)

i loved the fall extravaganza touny... we were the runners up my 12 and 13 yr old years of playing in it.
i have always been a better defensive player, i have always been a good hitter as well but last year i struggled with that part of my game.

a non resident tag is right around $80 and there is a far amount of public ground. the best places though are always private ground... something that i was surprised but the majority of farmers will let you hunt there land out here! when asking for permission to hunt pheasants last year on a couple different occasions they told me to take a deer from there land if i wanted as well! they told me a small herd will ruin a field in no time so they were happy to have the animal taken!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

$80 are you kidding? Man I'm going to Kansas.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Dandies great job


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats! They look a lot bigger in the last two pics.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Great Job--nice whitetails!


----------



## berettaboys (Sep 21, 2007)

fixed- don't quote me on that price but i know my buddy has some relatives come of from texas on occasion and hunt for that price i believe.

huge- they aren't the biggest bucks but i'm more the satisfied with mine! haven't had him scored but everyone i talked to said he is around a 140 class buck.


----------



## shenglu (Nov 1, 2011)

Baseball is how is it? Catch up with his team last year rmsb my children, I do not know how important it is catcher.


----------

